# Anyone have Miniature jerseys in Illinois?



## sandburs (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking for someone with miniature jerseys in Illinois. I have a 15 month old little heifer and looking for a bull to breed her to. Would really like to find one for live cover so I know exactly how big he is. My heifer is only 38" tall and I want to make sure I don't get something too big for her. Having a hard time finding anyone with minis!! Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 5, 2010)

You might ask on Craigslist too.  I found both the Dexter heifer and the Dutch Belted steer calf on there.  Not common breeds and not ones I would have found otherwise.

I have seen some amazing requests for things on there, and finding a bull would not be that strange.  Is there a registry?  Maybe you could find some nearby breeders  listed there.  The Dexter registry has breeders and bulls listed for size, heritable characteristics, colors, polled, all on line.


----------



## judyc (Sep 12, 2010)

There's a fellow in Altamont, IL with mini-jerseys.
http://minijerseysbydexter.homestead.com/


----------



## cutechick2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe there is a herd of Mini Jerseys outside of Charleston. I can't remember the name of the place/herd though.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jan 19, 2011)

www.hickoryridgefarms.org .  He is in east central Illinois. He has all kinds of minature cows, and I'm pretty sure he does live cover. He may also know someone closer to you if he's too far away. Super nice guy!!


----------



## cutechick2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's the one I was talking about, thanks Mo's palominos. I would love to get one of their Jerseys some day, those would make the perfect milk cow for my space and family's milk needs.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jan 19, 2011)

Cutechick- they are even more adorable in person ! He also had some mini jersey Dexter crosses that were so cute ! They had the jersey face and were a dark chocolate color. ( I will have one someday )


----------



## cutechick2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, from some of the pics they had posted of ones they have sold, it looks like some people are keeping them in their backyards, LOL. Did you see the bull on the Dexter page?! That is...NOT a lot of bull! ROFL


----------

